# Which bike should I buy out of these



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

Getting them from wally mart dot com. Heck shipping is only $2.97.

Please keep in mind that I'm not a serious biker. Just using it to mostly ride around the neighborhood for an hour or 2 exercise. No trailing or any thing like that. Maybe a few beach trip and mountain riding (road)... No fancy jumps or tricks.

Thanks.

*Option 1* $129
26'' Mongoose XR-75 Dual Suspension Men's Bike










*Option 2* $99
NEXT Avalon 26" Men's Cruiser Bike









*Option 3* $114
26" Hyper Jolt Men's Mountain Bike









*Option 4* $96
NEXT Power X Men's 26" Mountain Bike









I like the way Option 1 looks. What do you guys think out of these 4 picks.


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

I like option 3, it's got a chainguard on it. You lose the disk brake option though. Good luck.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I like option 2 as it is not full suspension. Full suspension is an absolute disaster at that pricepoint - and also for what you intend to do.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

you're going to get your ass kicked


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Even though you arent doing serious trail riding, if you arent opposed to buying used, you could spend $200 on craigslist and get a bike 10 times better than those.


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, I"m thinking option 2. 

I have an old Diamondback DB Sorrento with auto shifting that I'm using right now. It's starting to rust though.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Id get them all. You're gonna need em


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Just go to your local bike shop, and fork over ~$250 for a new hybrid (cross between road and mountain bike). It'll last more than a week, and won't result in a visit to the hospital due to frame failure.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Biohazard74 said:


> Id get them all. You're gonna need em


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

#2 the curved toptube is nice for taint clearance.

tho, you may find yourself always turning left...








Which is kinda cool because I'm into NASCAR.


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

It's between 1 and 2 at the moment. #2 has some good reviews. I think it's fine for what I'm going to use it for. 

Thanks.


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

NO, BAD!!

If all you're doing is commuting and you want a bike that won't hurt your soul to be stolen then the hybrid is the ONLY one to consider. If you want to ride safely then save up about $250-$300 and buy an entry level bike shop bike (not Dick's or Academy or whatever mass market sporting goods store is in your area, a dedicated bike shop). I don't know your situation or if you have the money, but anything worth doing is worth doing right. Cheap bikes are literally designed to be replaced every year (Christmas) and when I was working in bike shops I saw stuff on them when they are new that would curdle my blood and spill plenty of yours. If you don't believe me Google 'walmart bike lawsuit.' Realize that the manufacturers, assemblers and sellers of these kinds of bikes would rather apply 'the formula' (Fight Club) than worry about the welfare of you and your bones and your organs.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

djriddle said:


> NO, BAD!!
> 
> If all you're doing is commuting and you want a bike that won't hurt your soul to be stolen then the hybrid is the ONLY one to consider. If you want to ride safely then save up about $250-$300 and buy an entry level bike shop bike (not Dick's or Academy or whatever mass market sporting goods store is in your area, a dedicated bike shop). I don't know your situation or if you have the money, but anything worth doing is worth doing right. Cheap bikes are literally designed to be replaced every year (Christmas) and when I was working in bike shops I saw stuff on them when they are new that would curdle my blood and spill plenty of yours. If you don't believe me Google 'walmart bike lawsuit.' Realize that the manufacturers, assemblers and sellers of these kinds of bikes would rather apply 'the formula' (Fight Club) than worry about the welfare of you and your bones and your organs.


+1000

And I think it would be better if you walked/ran for excercise. You'll get wayyyy more excercise. And just save up your money. Don't let it burn a hole in your pocket


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> +1000
> 
> And I think it would be better if you walked/ran for excercise. You'll get wayyyy more excercise. And just save up your money. Don't let it burn a hole in your pocket


You think walking is better exercise than riding a bike? You must not ride fast enough.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

dunerinaz said:


> You think walking is better exercise than riding a bike? You must not ride fast enough.


If you walk fast and do distances, it is. I ride with an average of 18mph, and I've kept that average on a couple of my 55 mile rides. If you get one of those bikes, once you get going fast enough, either it'll break or its brakes wont stop you.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Running a mile on foot, feels like riding 5 miles on a bike. If you actually RUN.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

hardtailkid said:


> Running a mile on foot, feels like riding 5 miles on a bike. If you actually RUN.


Whats the fun in that? Running is too boring for me to have fun. At least on a bike I have a blast and get my exercise :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Whats the fun in that? Running is too boring for me to have fun. At least on a bike I have a blast and get my exercise :thumbsup:


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't like people who just ride for excecise....they ride too slow, don't know any traffic laws, and have no balance so they are incredibly hard to pass.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

> Just using it to mostly ride around the neighborhood for an hour or 2 exercise


'09 Diamondback Insight 1 - Hybrid










They only have small but since you didn't give your size... Don't know what frame size to look for. 

I use biking as my cardio and jumping all over the place in the mountains.  If you keep over 6-7 mph you will get your exercise in a lot quicker than running. Since you don't wanna jump all over the place a hybrid bike is a good choice for your road exercise. Remember you're not gonna get the best components for the price range you want but it's a good started and should do well till you gather more money later on for a better model if you get into it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd look at one of these...You can be a Pu$$y and still Ride Hard


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

What about this one?

Have no idea what brand it is.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

So by the looks of things, you want a full suspension. The cheapest entry level FS bike will be a Motobecane 400DS Other then us showing you decent bikes you might as well look through your local craigs list.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

highdelll said:


> #2 the curved toptube is nice for taint clearance.
> 
> tho, you may find yourself always turning left...
> 
> ...


Haha. I see that the handlebar isn't align properly. Good eye!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

He doesn't want full suspension, it's just the easiest way to seel a piece of crap bike. It's working. Prettymuch all the crap at Walmart is FS, so people will buy them. 

Get a Trek 3500, do yourself a favor


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> He doesn't want full suspension,* it's just the easiest way to seel a piece of crap* bike. It's working. Prettymuch all the crap at Walmart is FS, so people will buy them.


huh?
go on...


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

vbx said:


> What about this one?
> 
> Have no idea what brand it is.


This is a royce union. going for 80 bones.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You get the Royce Union and $80.00 ?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You get the Royce Union and $80.00 ?


Ehh. Its an okay deal, but if it were me, they'd have to pay me more than that to ride it.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> huh?
> go on...


It appeals to people, so they can sell it sooo much easier. If that bike was in walmart next to a Schwinn sidewinder (i think that's the hunk of cast iron they sell), people would choose the FS bike. They think that it's a better bike, though it's anything but that.

Ya get me?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Dude, I missed the spring the first few times- that Avalon is a full susser...


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

You could go DHing with that. 

It has like 3mm of travel


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

there are plenty of good deals on used HT's in Socal, just look them up on The CL


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Ya get me?


Yeah, now I do (I think) the 'seel' threw me off - try reading that, and see what sense you make ( try not to be you and already know what you want to say)
It's pretty impossible, but,,, I was like like the purple dood 
(seriously, just read the _*whole*_ thing over and over as it's written)


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL, I'm starting to think some of you guys are (LBS) owners and are pissed that WalMart has taking a huge chunk of your customers. 

As a newbie, I think wally bikes are marketed to average Americans. Kinda like the Toyota Camry's.. 

Some people will spend 40K + on a car, and some will just get a Toyota Camry. Takes them to point A to point B with no problems.

I'll visit a LBS after work tomorrow and see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

vbx said:


> LOL, I'm starting to think some of you guys are (LBS) owners and are pissed that WalMart has taking a huge chunk of your customers. *No. Not LOL. I'm 15.*
> 
> As a newbie, I think wally bikes are marketed to average Americans. Kinda like the Toyota Camry's.. *They are marketed to uneducated Americans. So, yes, I guess you could say average.*
> 
> ...


....


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Where do you live? (near what biggish city)


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm in Orange County. Near Anaheim (Disneyland).


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1802186950.html

^buy it and be done. Call him in the morning and seal the deal....I doubt you'll find a better one.


----------



## vbx (Jun 20, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/1802186950.html
> 
> ^buy it and be done. Call him in the morning and seal the deal....I doubt you'll find a better one.


That bike has been in an accident. I'll pass up on that. I'll search craiglists.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

He said the frame was checked after the accident.

Do yourself a favor and don't buy from walmart.


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

walmart bikes are so bad. Even just riding flat road can be unpleasant on one.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Not only can mmik fix a chain link, he knows so common stuff about wallyworld bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeosaur (Apr 13, 2010)

Listen to these guys. Walk away from the Walmart bikes & full suspension. You have nothing to gain riding on the road from suspension. This is why you don't see it on fitness / road bikes. It just adds weight and wastes energy. If I were you, go used for a brand name hard tail or hybrid. 5 years from now when you are still riding it, or have refined your tastes you will realize the used bike you bought got you into riding as apposed to the $100 you wasted causing you aggravation & walking away from riding.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

clydeosaur said:


> Listen to these guys. Walk away from the Walmart bikes & full suspension. You have nothing to gain riding on the road from suspension. This is why you don't see it on fitness / road bikes. It just adds weight and wastes energy. If I were you, go used for a brand name hard tail or hybrid. 5 years from now when you are still riding it, or have refined your tastes you will realize the used bike you bought got you into riding as apposed to the $100 you wasted causing you aggravation & walking away from riding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

vbx said:


> LOL, I'm starting to think some of you guys are (LBS) owners and are pissed that WalMart has taking a huge chunk of your customers.
> 
> As a newbie, I think wally bikes are marketed to average Americans. Kinda like the Toyota Camry's..
> 
> ...


If you take into account the intelligence of the average American you will understand . Are you an average American or is you IQ above 69 ?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> If you take into account the intelligence of the average American you will understand . Are you an average American or is you IQ above 69 ?


I'm @ 139ish - do ya believe that crap!!!!!?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> I'm @ 139ish - do ya believe that crap!!!!!?


If thats the case, then my IQ must be over 200


----------



## djriddle (Oct 6, 2008)

vbx, lots of people here are trying to help you on here but if you don't want to be helped then go get the Clostomizer at Wally Land. If you haven't already Google 'walmart bike lawsuit' and scan through the pages and pages of serious injuries. It wouldn't be the first time I wasted my breath.


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

vbx said:


> That bike has been in an accident. I'll pass up on that. I'll search craiglists.


all of my bikes have been in accidents...they're mountain bikes...it happens. my fat ass riding them the majority of the times without accidents is worse abuse than any falls they've suffered. that's a killer deal on a bike that isn't going to just fall apart on you.


----------



## Cday1616 (Oct 12, 2009)

I love me some good Wally bike bashing....been awhile since we had one of these threads :thumbsup:


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

I realize it's posted in the "Department store bike" thread, but I'm surprised no one has posted it here. Department store bikes, apart from being cheap crap, are not assembled by professionals. They are put together by the idiots who work at your local Walmart store. If you check around you'll read the horror stories of forks installed backwards and people being unable to shift past third gear because the derailleur is configured improperly. If you're lucky the brake cables will be taught so you won't roll uncontrollably into oncoming traffic.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not going to lie.....I bought my bike at Sports Authority. BUT---it IS an Iron Horse hardtail, like the Warrior or Maverick of 2007. I did my research, and I got a good deal. It is okay to buy a bike a Sports Authority or Dicks if you know what you're buying and know how to work on bikes. It wasn't perfect, it had a scratch on the downtube. I got it for $270, original price was $650. 

If you know your stuff, it isn't always bad to buy a bike at a sports store, you just HAVE to know what you're getting in to. The Diamondback Topanga is just a Response (I think....I know that the Topanga is identical to DB Hardtails made by the company). Some bikes though are just labeled as a Mongoose or Schwinn though. The moral of the story is just do TONS of research, and you can't make a bad decision :thumbsup:


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

highdelll said:


> #2 the curved toptube is nice for taint clearance.
> 
> tho, you may find yourself always turning left...
> 
> ...


It IS full suspension on a 700c!!! Look right above the rear V brake.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

vbx said:


> *That bike has been in an accident. I'll pass up on that*. I'll search craiglists.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Seriously???:skep: what a tool


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Topanga = Older Response model (Canadian?)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Does it have a pivot or flex stays ?


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

highdelll said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Seriously???:skep: what a tool


You're a tool with that many hahahahahaha tool words. Tool face tooler you.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I demand that someone with photoshop (or cut and paste) put Hucking Kitty on that Avalon


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> I demand that someone with photoshop (or cut and paste) put Hucking Kitty on that Avalon


...


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

djriddle said:


> vbx, lots of people here are trying to help you on here but if you don't want to be helped then go get the Clostomizer at Wally Land. If you haven't already Google 'walmart bike lawsuit' and scan through the pages and pages of serious injuries. It wouldn't be the first time I wasted my breath.


Just read up on the lawsuit.

Problem: Front tire coming off.

Alleged defect: The quick release is defective.

Walmart/Dynacraft defense: "Both Wal-Mart and Dynacraft deny that the bikes are defective and blame the accidents on parents and kids tampering with the quick-release levers."

Outcome of the lawsuit: "a jury found Wal-mart not guilty of selling defective bicycles."

Reference:
Leider,Polly "Parents Say Wal-Mart Sold Faulty Bikes" (26 Jan 2006) Retrieved on 06/21/2010 from http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/01/26/earlyshow/main1241890.shtml

In this case, I tend to believe Wal-Mart/Dynacraft.


----------



## mmik (Oct 17, 2009)

I work at a walmart (sorry guys, not TRYING to...) and in the back there'll be a bike or two randomly with scary notes on them like "pedal fell off, please repair".

They're literally assembled by a cranky old man who watched a video on how to tighten bolts.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

vbx said:


> LOL, I'm starting to think some of you guys are (LBS) owners and are pissed that WalMart has taking a huge chunk of your customers.
> 
> As a newbie, I think wally bikes are marketed to average Americans. Kinda like the Toyota Camry's..
> 
> ...


Toyota Camrys and Walgooses have one thing in common: at some point in the future, you won't be able to stop the damn thing.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

mwayne5 said:


> Toyota Camrys and Walgooses have one thing in common: at some point in the future, you won't be able to stop the damn thing.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
That honestly made me laugh my ass off.

PS: beat that, highdellllllllllllllll


----------



## Atari (Aug 25, 2009)

mmik said:


> walmart bikes are so bad. Even just riding flat road can be unpleasant on one.


What about the bikes at Target?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Atari said:


> What about the bikes at Target?


The bikes at Target aren't any better, unless you buy the Forge Sawback 5xx


----------

